# [SOLVED] Windows Vista Floppy Drive



## MARKTURNER1 (Sep 23, 2007)

JUST FIITTED A FLOPPY DRIVE TO A VISTA SYSTEM.
SET BIOS TO CORRECT SETTINGS (1.44MB) COMPUTER FOUND DRIVERS BUT WHEN FLOPPY DISK USED COMPUTER ASK FOR ME TO INSERT FLOPPY INTO DRIVE. I DID FIT FDD CABLE WRONG AT FIRST PUT END WITH TWIST INTO MOTHERBOARD SO TURNED CABLE AND FITTED CORRECT SO TWIST WAS AT DRIVE OTHER END IN MOTHERBOARD..
BUT STILL WILL NOT OPEN DISK SEEMS TO HANG A LONG TIME WHEN I CLICK ON FLOPPY DRIVE ICON THEN TELLS ME TO INSERT FLOPPY WHEN FLOPPY ALREADY IN:upset::upset:


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Windows Vista Floppy Drive*

Is the floppy drive light staying on? If so this means that the cable in reversed, meaning one of the connectors is in backwards.


----------



## MARKTURNER1 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Windows Vista Floppy Drive*

YES CABLE WAS IN WRONG BUT I CORRECTED CABLE BUT LIGHT IS STILL ON ALL THE TIME "HAVE I DAMAGED THE DRIVE" : pray:?


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Windows Vista Floppy Drive*

If by correcting the cable, you mean what you said in your first post, that is not what I mean. Turn around just one of the connectors. No you likely haven't damaged the drive.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Windows Vista Floppy Drive*

Take out the flat strap cable from the floppy and rotate it 180 degrees and reinsert it


----------



## Hungout (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Windows Vista Floppy Drive*

I seem to have the same problem. I just installed a new floppy drive under Windows Vista Home Premium. Device Manager shows the device to be "working properly" but Vista does not detect the hard drive. Typing a:\ in the DOS window gets the same negative response.
My flat cable only fits one way in the motherboard, the twist end is connected to the drive and switching it forces the drive light to stay on.
I have tried changing the BIOS to automatic enable but that simply causes Vista to uninstall the driver. 
What can I try next?
Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Hungout (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Windows Vista Floppy Drive*

OK - I have now SOLVED this by repeating the following procedure until Vista played ball:
Turn off computer and disconnect floppy signal cable (the flat one).
Reboot and go to Device Manager - standard floppy drive, click properties and "Uninstall".
Turn off computer and reconnect floppy. Windows should reinstall the standard floppy drive and driver.
Reload the driver again.
If necessary repeat above steps.
After 2 or 3 more tries, Windows finally recognized the floppy a: drive.
You will know it is working when the BIOS flashes the green light a few times on bootup. If green light stays on continuously, signal cable is reversed (easy to do, but red side should be next to power cable). Also easy to bend a pin.
Vista seems to be very sensitive to this drive connection. Either that or MS wants to obsolete floppies...


----------

